# Reel cleaing in/near lake jackson........



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone recommend someone that does a good job? 

Do not say Mike Johnson....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance.."Who is Mike Johnson?"


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

And why not Mike Johnson? Does he not do a good job?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

*Reel Cleaning*



SURF Buster said:


> And why not Mike Johnson? Does he not do a good job?


I have heard of this fellow.

Nolan Link, I beleive he lives on the Bernard across the Bridge.


----------



## Bored (Dec 8, 2011)

Troy Day 979-285-5525 lives in lake jackson


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats the deal with Mike's Johnson?


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

I am in Bay City TX I will be more than happy to clean your reel/reels! Pm me


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Whats the deal with Mike's Johnson?


Not sure bout that but he charges to replace bearings then either puts old rusted ones in or doesn't even change them out


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello....


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

brad timmons 2400 w hy 6 alvin tex 77511 281-331-7381 alvin rod & reel repair


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I used The Reel Inn in Cove Tx. Now sence I live in Freeport TX I mailed my two reels to them for 7 dollars. Now these was reels I was in a hurry for so the turn around was two weeks. But I got them back and was very happy with the service I got from them. One reel was in bad shape and the other wasnt to bad . A cu200 and pflueger Trion. The cu 200 had more repairs than the other , but for 90dollars it brought life back to both reels and I'm happy. Just a reminder not a fast turn around but it was the first time I used as well.

www.thereelinn.com
281-703-7982
281-383-3205


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry didnt read this before sending it. But it was suppose to say I was not in a hurry for those reels.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I do a few my self. Here is a picture of some. I'm in the Lake Jackson area.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I used The Reel Inn there out of cove Tx. You can mail your reels to them they service them and mail them back to you at there cost. Now there turn around is'nt the fastest it took about two weeks to get mine back. But I was very pleased with the results from them. My reels are new like now and very smooth repairs cost me 90 dollars for the two. If your not in a big hurry to get the back The Reel Inn is very good.

Thereelinn.com


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

natureboy3002 said:


> I used The Reel Inn there out of cove Tx. You can mail your reels to them they service them and mail them back to you at there cost. Now there turn around is'nt the fastest it took about two weeks to get mine back. But I was very pleased with the results from them. My reels are new like now and very smooth repairs cost me 90 dollars for the two. If your not in a big hurry to get the back The Reel Inn is very good.
> 
> Thereelinn.com


 Did you forget about your earlier post?:biggrin: j/k
Just to let ya know. Two weeks is pretty quick IMO for this time of year. I know FTU is running around 4 to 6 like myself. Turn around depends on a lot. How busy that person is right now? Parts availability,How bad a set of reels is IOW, the worse the reel condition is the longer it will take you to go through that reel to make it right.., Quality of work done( if I just threw the parts in the US cleaner and threw them back together i'd cut my time in half..I wont do that) . ..My .02...Dip


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I have patwilson clean all my reels now. Very reasonably priced, quick turnaround time, and smoother than butter when he's done with 'em. Give him a shout. You won't regret it.


----------



## MickyeRedFisher (Mar 10, 2006)

*Real Clean!*

Pat Wilson does a fabulous job. He is very particular about his work. Takes a lot of pride in doing a good job. Give him a shout! I promise you won't be disappointed!


----------

